

Why I won't run another startup - S4M
https://medium.com/@arthurattwell/why-i-won-t-run-another-startup-e5ff64c933d0

======
thomasrossi
The point 4 is quite the only unbiased one. Big companies don't like shaky
grounds, I had lot of hard times making one sign a contract. Being
invited/participate/compete/pay.. in my opinion every startup should do at
least a couple of times, it's still an experience. But yea, over-doing meetups
and stuff is a waste of resources.

